# Package Manager working yet?



## GreenMeanie (Feb 24, 2013)

Is the Package Manager back up yet on 9.1?


----------



## trh411 (Feb 24, 2013)

The original FreeBSD-9.1-RELEASE announcement stated that there would be an announcement of the full package set becoming available:


```
If you require pre-built packages you should wait for the announcement of the full release package set becoming available.
```

There has been no announcement yet.


----------



## Beastie (Feb 24, 2013)

Will they _ever_ create a 9.1-RELEASE package repository?

9.1 has been out for 2 months already and there's a STABLE repository anyway so I don't see the point.


----------



## Deleted member 10519 (Feb 24, 2013)

I've tried out the PC-BSD pkgng repository, and it worked for me. See [thread=37983]this thread[/thread].


----------

